# HItachi router; any good?



## russ_1380 (1 Jun 2009)

HI all,

I'm looking for my first router.

Do people rate the 2000w 240v Hitachi jobs? (MV12V2), Screwfix sells them.

From my research on routers, many people seem to mention the power is quite important (second to accuracy).

I will be working with softwood, Mdf and some hardwoods often. I appreciate it is an ugly so and so, but looks do not matter. I need an accurate router with enough oomph to cut hardwood.

At around £230 this is really the top end of my budget.

I have never had Hitachi before, so I'm interested in peoples' opinions/recommendations.

Thanks
Russ


----------



## Racers (1 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I have a M12V and a M8V both bought second-hand and I am impressed with them both, lots of power good and a good depth stop. They where going for silly money on Ebay recently, a M12v with out any attachments went for £20 :shock: They are also some new ones on as well at good prices.

Pete


----------



## ike (1 Jun 2009)

Hitachi are industrial-quality power tools. Their motors are their own and everything is high quality. I have an M12V (1850W - powerful enough for anything IMO) and its ancestor the TR12, along with several other Hitachi tools. No gimmicky features - just simple, but very long-lived. 

cheers,

Ike


----------



## russ_1380 (1 Jun 2009)

cheer.

How do you rate the Trend routers? I've seen a T10 for £215 with 2000w.

There's so much choice with routers :roll:


----------



## wizer (1 Jun 2009)

I'd rather have the Hitachi.........


----------



## mailee (1 Jun 2009)

I have two Hitachi MV12's and wouldn't be without them. I have one permanently mounted in a table and it is a true work horse, takes everything I can throw at it. Great router. :wink:


----------



## russ_1380 (1 Jun 2009)

That's great.

The Hitachi one looks like the one to go for then. 

I have noticed the newer ones are more ugly than the older ones. Are you guys using the newer shaped ones or older (normally newer models are worse than their predecessors these days , (cheaper made) :roll: 

The line up now I have narrowed it down to:

Trend T10/T11 (Same as Dewalt ???)
Makita 3612C (1850w)
or 
Hitachi

Any more comments/experience, please keep them coming

Thanks again lads

Russ


----------



## OPJ (1 Jun 2009)

For what it's worth, the Japanese apparently prefer Hitachi over Makita, despite the fact that both are made in their country... This is because Hitachi tools come with Japanese motors, where as Makita's motors are sourced from China, I believe. 

I've had a Makita 3612CX since 2004/05 and I love it. Be aware though, that they have just released a newer model that seems to account for all the flaws of the previous design - particularly the short fence rods and trigger switch that couldn't be locked on. At £300 though, it's not cheap and probably out of your budget.

I think one of the Hitachi models also has short fence bars... Might be one of the older ones but, it's always something to watch out for.


----------



## mailee (1 Jun 2009)

Yes it is the early Hitachi that has the short fence bars. This is the model I have two of. Have to admit though I have never used the fence on it as I have a few other routers I also use. :wink:


----------



## Racers (1 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I have both the M12V and the 3612C its a tough call between them. I like the round base on the Makita but the lock lever is better on the Hitachi. Originally I went for the Makita instead of the Hitachi, but having used them both I can't say which one is better, both are very good and you won't be disappointed in either. Just get the one that is cheapest.

Pete


----------



## russ_1380 (2 Jun 2009)

Cheers guys,

Just thought you would like to know....

I bought an old HItachi, 12? for £40. 

I think its around 1650 watts, 240v so should do me fine. If I ever need more ooomph I an upgrade at a later date when I'm rich and famous.

There are a few rough bits that need replacing; guide, geared tooth for height adjuster etc. Where can I get Hitachi spares? Has anyone dealt with HItachi parts?

Just interested in how people found spare parts department etc.

Russ


----------



## russ_1380 (2 Jun 2009)

Just rang Hitachi.

They only deal with trade, not public for spares.

Does anyone know of any good stockists of Hitachi power tool parts, open to the public?


----------



## wizer (2 Jun 2009)

http://www.powertoolspares.com/hitachi- ... router-38/

I've used them. Good service.


----------



## Racers (2 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I found that the fence for my makita fitted the hitachi, and I found one on Ebay. 

Pete


----------



## Digit (3 Jun 2009)

I have an M12V purchased SH 5 years ago and I'm replacing the bearings today at a total cost of under £10s.

Roy.


----------

